# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Μεταλλάξεις ιθαγενών >  Μελανινική καρδερίνα

## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## kostas karderines

Το συγκεκριμένο είναι αρκετά όμορφο!

----------


## jk21

http://carduelis.xoom.it/MYA/e_io_blackgold1.html
το βασικο ερωτημα ειναι στο τελος της 2ης σελιδας  .ειναι καποια μεταλλαξη αρα μπορει να κληρονομηθουν τα χαρακτηριστικα της ή ειναι απλα καποια φυσιολογικη περιπτωση οπου απλα υπαρχει εξτρα μελανινη στα σημεια (κεφαλι ,φτερα ) οπου το πουλι μαυριζει; παραθετει στη συνεχεια και καποια αλλα τα οποια μαλλον ενισχυουν την αποψη περι μεταλλαξης ετσι οπως εγω το καταλαβαινω ,χωρις να αποκλειει περιπτωση αποκλισης λογω καποιων ορμονων ή συγκεκριμενης διατροφης με υπερβολικη χρηση σε κανναβουρι ή mealworm ; προφανως θα εχουν καποιες σχετικες χρωστικες και πιθανοτατα αρκετη τυροσινη (περι τυροσινης δειτε  *Γιατί η καρδερίνα μου έχει ξεθωριασμένη μάσκα ; ποστ 52 )*

----------


## Gardelius

Απίστευτο !

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## dimitris_patra

ερώτηση.........ξέρετε κάποιον που να είχε τέτοιο πουλί ή ότι ξέρουμε είναι μόνο από φωτό?????

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

ειχε ενας γερος τετοιο κραχτη πριν 30 χρονια στην γειτονια μου. 
εχω δει και σε βιντεο μολις το βρω θα το βαλω.

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## dimitris_patra

> ειχε ενας γερος τετοιο κραχτη πριν 30 χρονια στην γειτονια μου. 
> εχω δει και σε βιντεο μολις το βρω θα το βαλω.


Κώστα θα πρέπει να είναι πολύ σπάνια αυτά τα πουλιά........και κατι άλλο, αυτά που βλέπουμε στις προηγούμενες φωτό εντάσσονται στην ίδια κατηγορία με τα κατάμαυρα που έχουν μόνο κίτρινο στις φτερούγες????

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

υπαρχουν και καλητερα :winky:

----------


## dimitris_patra

.......σαν σπάνια πουλιά σίγουρα έχουν ενδιαφέρων.......αλλά δεν μπορώ να πω ότι τρελαίνομαι !!!!

----------


## jk21

Δημητρη εννοεις αυτα;






Ειναι *carduelis atrata* απο νοτιο αμερικη , οπαδοι του Βαργκας

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

μαλλον εννοει αυτη

*Μαύρη Καρδερίνα??!!*

----------


## jk21

Κωστα ανεφερε για κιτρινο στις φτερουγες και πηγε το μυαλο μου εκει .Αυτο ειναι ολομαυρο 

Εχω ακουσει παντως οτι εχουν ερθει καποιες atrata στην ελλαδα ,δεν ξερω ομως αν ακομα ζουνε στους εκτροφεις που τις φερανε

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

το βρηκα τελικα.
αφιερωμενο στο Δημητρη απο την Πατρα.

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

> Κωστα ανεφερε για κιτρινο στις φτερουγες και πηγε το μυαλο μου εκει .Αυτο ειναι ολομαυρο 
> 
> Εχω ακουσει παντως οτι εχουν ερθει καποιες atrata στην ελλαδα ,δεν ξερω ομως αν ακομα ζουνε στους εκτροφεις που τις φερανε


εχεις δικιο!






και το ξερεις. ::

----------


## dimitris_patra

> το βρηκα τελικα.
> αφιερωμενο στο Δημητρη απο την Πατρα.


Κώστα σ΄ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση, αυτό το βίντεο δεν το είχα δει......
Όμως.......εδώ υπάρχει ολόκληρο θέμα για το βάψιμο της μάσκας και σε μερικά από αυτά σχεδόν δεν διακρίνεται η μάσκα......
Αυτό δεν είναι γαρδέλι.......είναι ο μουτζούρης!!!!! ::

----------


## teo24



----------


## teo24



----------


## teo24

Να εχουν καμια σχεση???βαζω την μεταφραση της φωτο


*- καρδερίνα Alsagatri: Αυτό το πουλί δεν είναι εύκολο να δούμε πού είναι . το έδαφος με ξύλινα δέντρα στο νησί, σχολιάζοντας ήσυχα το τραγούδι ή το φαγητό Ωστόσο είναι εντυπωσιακό όταν η πτήση εξαιτίας του χρώματος του ουρά και τα φτερά του Asfran Alvaqaan, και έχει ένα πολύ ισχυρό ράμφος, και το μέγεθος μέχρι αυτό το όμορφο πουλί*

----------


## teo24



----------


## jk21

H τελευταια που εβαλε ο Θοδωρης ,πρεπει να ειναι αυτη που ειχε δει καπου  και εννοουσε ο Δημητρης .Αυτη ναι ειναι μελανινικη 

Ως προς τη μασκα ,ειναι δεδομενο οτι υπαρχει  γενετικη διαφορα σε σχεση με την αρχεγονη ή δυσκολια δυσαπορροφησης καποιων χρωστικων .

----------


## gordon

πανέμορφα πουλιά!!

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

στο ποστ 30 και σε αυτο ειναι μια καινουργια μεταλλαξη αλλα επειδη δεν εχει ονομα ακομα τις βαζω εδω.

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## teo24



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## xasimo

Τελεια!

----------


## mitsman

Μελανική η μελανινική???? 
παράξενα πουλια!!!! παραξενη ομορφια!

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

Μελανινική ειναι το σωστο.

----------

